# Win2003 und 2 Netzwerkkarten



## BeMi (20. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,

mein folgendes Problem, was ich euch gleich schildern werde, hab ich in ähnlicher Form schon hier im Forum erklärt gesehen, nur hab ich es irgendwie nicht geschafft, das auf mein Beispiel umzusetzen. Und zwar:

Ich habe einen *Router [IP: 192.168.2.2]*, einen *Server [Windows2003 standard edition]* mit *2 Netzwerkkarten* ( Netzwerkkarte zum *Router [IP: 192.168.2.100]*, Netzwerkkarte zum *Switch/Clienten [IP: 192.168.1.1]*) und einen *Testclientrechner [WinXP][IP: 192.168.1.15]*.

Wie bekomme ich es nun hin, das der Client Internetzugriff bekommt?!
Hab mir schon gestern den ganzen Tag den Kopf darüber zerbrochen und bin kein Schritt vorwärts gekommen. 
Ich wäre überglücklich wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (20. Dezember 2006)

Ist nicht die optimale Lösung, aber so sollte es gehen

Subnetmask 255.255.0.0 überall

Ip so wie du beschrieben hast. 

Als Gateway und DNS Server trägst du bei dem Client 192.168.2.2 ein. 

Probiers mal so.


----------



## BeMi (20. Dezember 2006)

okay, danke! ich werd es mal testen.


----------



## gorim (21. Dezember 2006)

Für diesen Zweck gibt es den Routing and RAS-dienst bei Windows 2003. Zu finden in der Verwaltung. Beim einrichten hilft ein Assistent.

bis dann
gorim


----------

